#ubuntu-cloud 2010-08-23
<thesyko> guys, i would like to ask 1 question
<thesyko> can i install a windows virtual machine in the ubuntu cloud software?
<flaccid> thesyko: iirc there are articles on the net on creating windows euca images
<kim0> Hi everyone .. We now have a cloud forum on http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=392
<kim0> and there is a first thread at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1558900
<kim0> let's please try to get this rolling
 * kim0 watches the croud welcome Daviey 
 * Daviey hides.
#ubuntu-cloud 2010-08-25
<erichammond> elmo: I just noticed that us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com resolves to four IP addresses now (within EC2).
<erichammond> elmo: Are these in different availability zones?
<elmo> erichammond: yep, they are!
<erichammond> nice
<erichammond> elmo: Are there DNS names for the individual hosts so that I can add failover to my apt.sources ?
<erichammond> For example, us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com would be the round robin for load balancing and the individual hosts might have names like us-east-1-mirror1, -mirror2, -mirror3, -mirror4
<erichammond> If I just add us-east-1 to /etc/apt/sources.list (as defaulted in lucid AMI) this provides load balancing, but if the IP address I happen go get is down, then I have no failover.
<elmo> erichammond: hmm, I thought we tested this and if the IP address is down down, apt will give up and try the next one - or am I misremembering?
<erichammond> elmo: We tested it and it does not retry.  In fact, the apt software may never  even get the chance to see multiple IP addresses.
<erichammond> I'm currently using the RightScale Ubuntu mirrors which have the individual host names as well as the round robin name.
<elmo> really? sorry, can you remind me why it won't see the multiple IP addresses?
<erichammond> I might be wrong on that, but I thought it simply asks DNS for an IP address and gets one of them randomly.
<erichammond> I do know that I tested this when one of the Canonical archives was down and it did not retry with the archive that was up.
<erichammond> With Rightscale I list the sequence: roundrobin, mirror1, mirror2, mirror3.
<erichammond> This gets load balancing from the "roundrobin" name.  If the IP address I happen to request is down, it downloads packages from the next available mirror.
<elmo> it definitely gets all of the IPs back - and I know a web browser will retry the next IP if one IP of a round robin is down
<erichammond> There is a slight added expense of having to get the "apt-get update" from all mirors, but at least the "upgrade" only comes from the first match.
<elmo> I'll check with apt; the reason I'm reluctant is that we use the same DNS round robin for failover for archive.ubuntu.com proper
<elmo> so if it really doesn't work with apt that's a big problem
<erichammond> fair 'nuff
<elmo> DNS RR isn't ideal, it doesn't cover the case of a server timing out rather than being completely down, but it definitely should do basic failover
<erichammond> It should be easy to test if you have access to a DNS server.
<elmo> sure - it's more that I need to pack and sleep - but I'll open an RT ticket about it and get someone on my (former) team to check into it - do you want to be Cc-ed?
<erichammond> elmo: I love being in the loop, thanks :)
<erichammond> elmo: Looks like there's no need to create an RT ticket.
<erichammond> apt-get in Ubuntu 1.04 Lucid does cycle through the different IP addresses when one or more are down.
<erichammond> It even shows you which one it's trying as it tests each one.
<elmo> \o/
<erichammond> I'm pretty sure that it didn't do this back in Hardy, so it must have been added in the last two years.
<erichammond> Since I'm upgrading everything to Lucid (gradually) I'm not going to worry about it.
<elmo> cool
<erichammond> er, Ubuntu "10.04"
<erichammond> elmo: Looks like I'm going to have to lose face some more. I just did tests with apt-get on Hardy and it has the same failover behavior with round robin DNS entries.  I have no explanation for the failure I remember.  Hopefully I remember this test and conversation and don't bother you again in another year.
<erichammond> Hm, I wonder if there are different failure modes, some of which retry and some that don't.
<elmo> hehe
<elmo> there could be - in particular, a network failure that doesn't return immediate failure will still have bad behaviour
<erichammond> Yes, it's very slow (which allows me to see that it's trying different IP addresses)
#ubuntu-cloud 2010-08-26
<niemeyer> Morning!
<ubuntuman_> hello
#ubuntu-cloud 2010-08-27
<axisys> hi all.. i have a laptop with intel core2 duo 2.4ghz, 8gb ram and 750gb hard drive.. I want to use it for my private cloud.. but first i want to install the desktop (since it is my laptop). then should I use vbox or kvm for the cloud? any other recommendation may be ?
<niemeyer> axisys: Are you looking mostly at running virtual machines, or do you need an API to program with?
<axisys> niemeyer: mostly virtual machines.. i want to have multiple cloud nodes and a way to manage them
<axisys> i was looking at hadoop.. but wanted to find out if ubuntu has a default method to manage them
<axisys> all should be contained w/ in my laptop
<niemeyer> axisys: Plain kvm is easy to use.. libvirt will also be helpful if you want some additional management capabilities but stay lightweight
<niemeyer> axisys: Hadoop is unrelated to this
<niemeyer> axisys: Virtualbox may be helpful if you want a more graphical experience when managing your vms
<axisys> niemeyer: for the vms i dont need graphics.. but i need to be able to do it all from my laptop/desktop
<niemeyer> axisys: Look for information on libvirt and virtsh.. may provide you an interesting path to dig in
<niemeyer> axisys: There are also graphical tools to interact with libvirt-managed machines, if the basic model work for you
<niemeyer> works
<axisys> niemeyer: thanks
<niemeyer> axisys: No problem
<axisys> niemeyer: is there a ubuntu page where I can start reading about it?
<niemeyer> axisys: Google tells me so: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Virsh
<axisys> niemeyer: thanks
<niemeyer> axisys: Regarding standard tools to help you managing a full deployment, nothing that works out of the box, but there's on going work in a project that will enable you to do this.
<smoser> fyi, new Ubuntu Images on EC2 of 10.04 , 9.10, and 8.04
<smoser> mails will appear https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-cloud/2010-August/thread.html shortly
<smoser> http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/releases/hardy/release-20100827/
<smoser> http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/releases/karmic/release-20100826/
<smoser> http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/releases/lucid/release-20100827/
<smoser> good night.
<afancy> How is the difference between Google's MapReduce paradigm and Microsoft's Azure framework?
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-08-22
<adam_g> smoser: ping
<smoser> adam_g, here...
<adam_g> smoser: https://bugs.launchpad.net/software-properties/+bug/829109 breaks the apt CC module because cloud-init/cfg are running with a tty attached. any thoughts? im looking at it now
<uvirtbot`> Launchpad bug 829109 in software-properties "add-apt-repository - New confirmation dialog breaks existing scripts" [Medium,Fix released]
<smoser> adam_g, will look at it in 15 minutes
<adam_g> smoser: if you're jammed up don't worry about it
<smoser> no, just patch piloting for another 15 minute sor so
<adam_g> k
<adam_g> smoser: /win 5
<adam_g> smoser: errr, fix incoming
<smoser> hallyn, any progress?
<smoser> adam_g, so do you ahve a redirect to /dev/null or '-y' add for cloud-init ? or you want me to do that
<smoser> i guess i wonder why there is a console there anyway.. maybe we should generally kill that in cloud-init
<smoser> as there is no reason that there should be a console
<hallyn> smoser: not sure yet how/why, but i think the root cause is that /var/lib/nova is a symlink to /mnt/var-dirs/nova
<hallyn> ah, yes
<hallyn> i getr it
<hallyn> it's a symlink.  that symlink doesn't correctly dereference while we're pivot-rooting
<hallyn> or at least, not to /.oldroot/...
<hallyn> maybe just using the right path in xml will work?  lemme try
<smoser> really?
<smoser> holly carp
<smoser> so that pivot root issue would be actually kernel ?
<hallyn> no,
<hallyn> issue is that libvirt_lxc is trying to mount --move from /.oldroot/var/lib/nova/.../dev/pts, but a part of that is a symlink which does not dereference
<hallyn> biam
<smoser> hallyn, so why did that not fail with reasonable debug output ?
<smoser>   virReportSystemError(errno, "%s", _("Failed to mount /dev/pts in container"));
<hallyn> well in the end (IF i'm right) that's pretty reasonable output :)
<smoser> its *very* reasonable output
<smoser> but i did not see it in any log
<adam_g> smoser: sorry, back
<hallyn> oh
<hallyn> yeah
<smoser> does it segfault or something?
<smoser> adam_g, i see your merge proposal
<hallyn> anyway, it's definately a bug, but we'd have to (and this will take time) come up with a reproducible case and work with upstream for a good fix
<hallyn> but, i'm still not 100% working
<adam_g> adam_g: sent a merge proposal that just redirects input to /dev/null otherwise it'll have a tty. thats the better way to do it, as '-y' would only work with the recent software-properties versions
<smoser> adam_g, do you happen to have an idea on how we would say "stdout is not a terminal" globally in cloud-init ?
<smoser> hallyn, that is easy to do if you're right. (the test case)
<smoser> if thats the only issue.
<adam_g> smoser: we want to do that for stdin, and its handled per subprocess via the subp() function in cloudinit/util.py
<smoser> and i'm *really* sorry that we wasted time on this... i never would have expected that symlink i was doing to cuase such a pita
<smoser> right... stdin, not stdout. my bad.
<RoAkSoAx> adam_g: im here :)
<hallyn> smoser: well, the thing i'm hanging on now (after not using the symlink) is a failed (-EBUSY) umount of .oldroot.  which should NOT be hanging.  it's not busy
<hallyn> we may need to make it do lazy umount if umount fails.  not sure how danpb will feel about that
<RoAkSoAx> smoser: isn't there a way (in user-data) to tell add-apt-repository to use -y?
<hallyn> or, if it's just masking over real problems
<hallyn> oh wait, maybe bc i didn't change console file
<smoser> RoAkSoAx, i could think of a hack
<RoAkSoAx> smoser: what do you have in mind?
<smoser> boothook that did: f=/usr/bin/add-apt-repository; [ -f "$f.real" ] || mv $f $f.real && echo '#!/bin/sh\nexec $0.real -y "$@"\n' && chmod 755 $f
<hallyn> smoser: yes!  i'd messed things up enough that i needed a reboot, but in the end that fixes it
<RoAkSoAx> smoser: cool thanks
<smoser> hallyn, right. reboot fixes it.
<smoser> well, sort of.
<smoser> it would then break the nbd mount
<smoser> which will break that directory from being an lxc container
<hallyn> smoser: well id' really been mucking with my mount tables
<hallyn> now it works, so long as i edit the xml to use the non-symlink path
<hallyn> smoser: you're using an older lxcguest in that rootfs?  it has console.conf...
<hallyn> guess you don't really care
<smoser> hallyn, well, where'd you et the image from ?
<hallyn> smoser: can you proceed this way (just sed -i 's./var/lib./mnt/nova-dirs.' on any xmls you create)
<hallyn> smoser: i follwed your instructions to the letter.  (without paying much attention :)
<smoser> yeah
<smoser> that will get the most recent daily
<smoser> hallyn, which is built either either yesterday or today depending on when you got it
<smoser> (the right serial number should be in 'ls ~/images')
<hallyn> oh. hmm.  actually console.conf has the right contents.  So wtf is it running a getty?
<hallyn> all right ignore me i guess i was on crack.  it works fine now
<smoser> what works fine, hallyn?
<hallyn> smoser: starting those containers
<hallyn> smoser: once you sed -i 's./var/lib./mnt/nova-dirs.' on the xml
<smoser> hm..
<smoser> so what do you thikn is failing ?
<smoser> and why don't we get a debug message that says what is failing?
<smoser> is it segfaulting somewhere ?
<hallyn> you have a long path /a/b/c/d/e/f/g, and c along the way is a symlink which is not valid when looking at /.oldroot/a/b/c/d/e/f/g
<hallyn> so i'm not sure whether upstream will say it is a bug in libvirt, or just abuse
<hallyn> the latter doesn't really seem reasonable, but i'm not sure what they can do to cleanly fix it
<hallyn> anyway we just need to report it upstream, and you need to just specify paths not containing symlinks in the meantime in .xml for libvirt-lxc
<smoser> hallyn, ok. i'll try a work around in nova
<smoser> that should be reasonable there.
<smoser> basically we need a os.path.realpath() in libvirt-lxc
<hallyn> no that's not enough
<smoser> oh, really?
<hallyn> oh, you mean for your workaround?
<hallyn> yes, that'll do :)
<hallyn> i think
<smoser> i can easily do the os.path.realpath() in nova
<hallyn> ok
<smoser> i'm less C capable, but if that is sufficient, doing it in libvirt-lxc would be more beneficial
<hallyn> if you do that in a python shell right now on /var/lib/libvirt/nova, what do you get?
<hallyn> yeah that works
<hallyn> it just has to be done while writing the xml
<smoser> well, it doesn' thave to be done then. it could be done while consuming the xml.
<hallyn> true
<hallyn> smoser: oddly, when i try to reproduce the symlink failure with a busybox lxc container, it works just fine
<hallyn> ah, i think i see
<hallyn> nope.
<hallyn> smoser: apart from an hour or two tonight and a bit of checking over the week, i'll be out this week.  if you manage to reproduce it with a trivial busybox container pls shoot me an email.  i have, so far, failed
<hallyn> bbl
<Kyle__> Is it normal for your nodes to not reconnect to the controller after a reboot?
<Kyle__> Is there anything stored in eucalyptus's conf files that is mac-address specific?
<obino> Kyle__: if you mean about the NC host, then no
<Kyle__> obino: OK.  And on the CC?
<obino> Eucalyptus do not uses MAC. The only are involved when using STATIC mode
<Kyle__> obino: OK.  Thanks.  Switched NICs out, having a bit of weirdness now
<obino> NC not reporting?
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-08-23
<liam> what would be the best way to give the ubuntu user on my ec2 instance write access to /var/www ?
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-08-24
<liam> what would be the best way to give the ubuntu user write access to /var/www on my ec2 instance?
<flaccid> not really a best practice
<flaccid> but you can just add the user to www-data group
<koolhead11> hi all
<drasch> maybe I'm just doing the "wrong-thing", but I'm trying to play with the Oneiric Alpha3 cloud image.  I downloaded the .ovf and the .vmdk and imported to VirtualBox.  What I can't figure out is how to seed a password into the image.  Any advice?  Thanks!
<cjs226> I'm using rsyslog's imfile to watch logs that are then forwarded to a central rsyslog system.  is it possible to have rsyslog/imfile not put a date/time stamp on each line (as the logs already have it)?
<robbiew> kim0: you around?
<kim0> robbiew: yep
<kim0> what's up
<robbiew> kim0: hey...so can I either get elevated admin access to cloud.ubuntu.com, or
<kim0> robbiew: absolutely!
<robbiew> cool
<robbiew> thnx
<kim0> robbiew: do you have an user account credentials already ?
<robbiew> yeah
<kim0> cool .. switching to admin
<robbiew> thnx
<kim0> robbiew: done .. welcome to admin land :)
<robbiew> thnx
<SpamapS> Damnit.. ec2.. why is there nothing between m1.small and m1.large?!
<SpamapS> I want an m1.medium. :-P
<SpamapS> 2CPU and 4GB of RAM please
<flaccid> c1.medium?
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-08-25
<flaccid> smoser: any info on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-on-ec2/+bug/574910?comments=all ?
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 574910 in pantheon "High load averages on Lucid while idling" [Medium,Confirmed]
<flaccid> smoser: thanks!
<koolhead11> kim0, hey there
<koolhead11> hello all
<kim0> koolhead11: hey how's it going
<koolhead11> awesome :)
<kim0> enjoyed the summit ?
<koolhead11> awesome!!
<kim0> cool :)
<ubuntucloud482> anybody there?
<koolhead17> hi all
<ubuntucloud482> hello
<ubuntucloud482> anyone there?
<ubuntucloud482> help !!
<ubuntucloud482> helllllllo
<BuZZ-T> just ask
<BuZZ-T> if someone is there, he will answer if he could help
<ubuntucloud482> ya
<ubuntucloud482> i want to setup a cloud environment on my single laptop
<ubuntucloud482> is it possible?
<ubuntucloud482> ubuntu recommends atleast two machines
<ubuntucloud482> i have a pretty good configuration.
<ubuntucloud482> i7 processor with 8GB RAM
<ubuntucloud482> can i setup a cloud on my laptop using vmware or kvm?
<zul> ubuntucloud482: yes you can use openstack
<ubuntucloud482> thank you
<ubuntucloud482> do you any links helping me with openstack on a single machine?
<ubuntucloud482> do you have**
<ubuntucloud482> is it possible to do the same with Eucalyptus?
<ubuntucloud482> I m a newbie!
<ubuntucloud482> so tutorials would help me
<zul> docs.openstack.org is the place to start
<ubuntucloud482> sure
<ubuntucloud482> thanks a lot
<ubuntucloud482> is it possible with eucalyptus?
<zul> dunno...not easily
<ubuntucloud482> okie!
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-08-26
<ubuntucloud533> hi
<ubuntucloud533> pls tell about ubuntu hacking
<flaccid> haha
<robbiew> kim0: ping
<kim0> robbiew: pong
<robbiew> kim0: hey..did you manage to get those two ODS talks merged?
<kim0> robbiew: well I pinged stephen but didn't get a reply back .. will check and let you know
<robbiew> ah, ok
<kim0> I emailed him*
<kim0> cool
<robbiew> SpamapS: ping
<SpamapS> robbiew: pong-a-longa-ding-dong
<robbiew> SpamapS: you just going for the conference bit of OpenStack, right?
<robbiew> not the whole week
<SpamapS> robbiew: I'm going to do at least 1 day of the summit
<SpamapS> robbiew: I want to chat w/ the swift guys about full S3 compatibility .. and I've gotten pulled into glance stuff lately. :)
<robbiew> ah..cool
<robbiew> SpamapS: so you registered right?
<SpamapS> robbiew: yes
<robbiew> sweet
<robbiew> thx
 * robbiew sorting out who's going when
<SpamapS> robbiew: will book flights soon. I do need to figure out when we're talking at the conference part so I know how many days to be there for.
<robbiew> SpamapS: David Medberry should be able to get you that info
<robbiew> when it's available
<robbiew> zul too
<robbiew> on the conference committee
<SpamapS> ahh good
<balamurugan> hello
<balamurugan> i need to setup a cloud environment on my laptop and provide services to a client
<balamurugan> just a demo
<balamurugan> i m planning to use openstack
<balamurugan> help me how to use it with virtual machines.. using kvm
<balamurugan> anybody there?
<balamurugan> hello?
<balamurugan> anyone out there!
<smoser> balamurugan, i'd start with nova.sh.
<smoser> http://nova.openstack.org/livecd.html?highlight=virtualbox
<smoser> hm.. missed him by 3 minutes oh well.
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-08-28
<balamurugan> anyone there?
<ubuntucloud062> Hiiii
<ubuntucloud062> can anyone help me
<ubuntucloud062> for my project
